# How do you want your book?



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

For those interested, I'm trying to figure out the best way for you all get get your books. For those of you that would like an actual printed book, I will be self-publishing by Blurb.

Pricing from Blurb: http://www.blurb.com/create/book/pricin ... d-portrait
I will be using the Standard Portrait sized book, for the 41-80 page range, in full color.
Costs with regular paper are $24.95USD, if you want premium paper, add $3.00.

I am not sure if you get to choose what paper you want if you buy straight from their site, so if you want a copy please vote with which you would prefer.

Since printing is so expensive, I would also like to make buying an electronic copy an option. Whether this will be an eBook, simply hosting the PDF somewhere, emailing it to you, I dunno. :? If I am going to charge a small fee for it I don't want people to just be sending it to everyone else, so I'm not sure. (the small fee would be to help cover the costs of some of the professional pictures I had taken, any additional proceeds would be sent to one or more hedgehog rescues of my choice.)

So please, let me know what you would prefer! I am hoping to have the book finished and have ordered a few copies for my vet and I by mid September, hopefully sooner.

*NOTE* I have decided that I would like to use the full 80 pages for the price they charge. Once I figure out how many are in use, I will be accepting pictures from whoever would like to have their hedgehog in the back of the book. There will be limited space and I will be taking pictures on a first come, first serve basis until the pages are filled. I will need a first and last name or initial to use your photos.


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

I would love to have a copy of your book. Can I get one sent to Canada?

Also, Charlotte would love to be in your book  she says that you can pick either of these pictures. Or if you want I can send different ones.

download/file.php?id=938&mode=view
download/file.php?id=939&mode=view

Please let me know how and when I can get a copy. Also, please PM me for any of my personal information if you require it.

I forgot to say that I want the one on premium paper if I have a choice. Otherwise
plain paper if that is the popular choice and it had to be all the same.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I will see if I can have the book listed twice, with the two different papers, or make that an option. Blurb prints them separately, so I don't think that will be a problem. 

http://www.blurb.com/create/book/shipping
Here is their shipping information, you can use the Shipping Calculator to get an estimate of what it would cost.


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

I'd love a copy  probably best to have it electronic being overseas and far far away :mrgreen:


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I would like to have it on regular paper, and could you maybe try to get a picture of Sonic in there please... I'll post it here... My name is Andre P. Roy and his name is Sonic Tiberious Hedgehog... Thanks Lizardgirl!

[attachment=0:3fjvmrx3]Sonic_Happy.jpg[/attachment:3fjvmrx3]


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

I would love to buy a copy of your book. An e-book would be perfect as I can put it on my kindle. PDF files work well, especially with photos. I'm not 100% sure but I believe there is a way to lock a pdf file so that it can't be copied or printed. Let me know when you get everything set up.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I would like the higher quality paper (slik) because it just look so nice and that would make a nice book.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the comments and support everyone  I think I will have three options: two, for printing, I will have both the standard and the high quality paper available for purchase from Blurb, at the price I listed. That's the cost of the printing and otherwise the material is free. Then I will send the PDF for free, to anyone who requests it. It'll be a large file so I'll have to test and make sure my email will send it- otherwise I am sure Bryan could set me up a page on this site so you all could download it. I think this is a great way to make sure everyone is able to access it.

If anyone want to send me pictures of their hedgehog, I will use the remaining of the 80 pages in the book as a "hedgehog central members" section. You can email me the pictures to [email protected] , please remember to give a name to credit and let me know your username on the forums. I will make sure every member that sends in a picture will have a picture of their hedgie (or hedgies, I will take one of each).


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

can we send you a bunch of pic and you chose or you want us to send only one picture?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

You can send as many as you like. I will use at least one. Also, please specify if you have two hogs that way I can use one of each.


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

When is the deadline for submitting pictures? I am on a train right now and won't be getting off until Wednesday (don't worry everyone, I have a house sitter/hedgie sitter ) and for some reason I cannot access my email. Or are you able to use the pictures of Charlotte that I posted earlier in this post. I guess it would be better to send the higher resolution ones when I get home but I want to make sure there is space for her in your book. Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Soraya (Dec 3, 2008)

i would like a copie of your book to  can i still send a picture if it a yes please pm me a i had gorgeous babies 10 days ago


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh wow, how did I miss these? I will be able to take pictures up until I post saying the book is finished. I have not been able to work on it at all lately, unfortunately. There is still work to do writing and editing, so it will be a while longer. 

People can email me pictures, please remember to include a name to credit (not planning on getting sued), and/or your HHC user name. Thank you!


----------



## akki88 (May 2, 2009)

I might be sending some pics your way LG


----------



## Soraya (Dec 3, 2008)

i just send you one hope it ok 

thank again
Soraya


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

That's awesome. Congratz! I got two books out myself. I will have to look into getting yours. Its good to see another author out there.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

No way! That is awesome, I had no idea you wrote hedgie books! I wonder why I haven't heard of them. I'd love to see.


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

"The Last Gold Dragon" you'll find it in a lot of online stores just searching for it. My children's book is "The Adventures of Hedgie and Snoop." Its only found on xlibris.com unfortunatley.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, I will have to go look at the Adventures of Hedgie and Snoop - sounds adorable. I always love the kids' hedgie books.


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks. I did all the artwork myself. 

Btw, if you're still needing pictures for your book. I have some good pictures of Hedgie and Snoop that I can send you for your book.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll let you know if I find any I need. Jeez, I really need to find time to get it done... :? I'm going to try and have it finished soon though, Blurb is having a sale and want to take advantage of that. :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Any last minute picture entries?

I am planning on sending in the book next week! Anyone who wants a picture of their hedgie in a collage at the back of the book should get it in as soon as possible- I'll take any that are sent in when I check my email monday morning. Be sure to give your name for me to credit.

I am willing to take any pictures that are *clear and high quality* for at the beginning of each chapter. Chapter titles are:

Introduction
Getting Ready for a Hedgie
Welcoming Home Your New Pet
Daily Routine
Behavior & Handling
Housing & Husbandry
Nutrition
Exercise
Hygiene
General Health
Resources

I can't guarantee I will be able to use all pictures sent in for this but I will consider them.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The book should be finished tonight! I've been working on it like crazy, hopefully it will turn out alright. Here are two screenshots of the cover, and an example page inside.

http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn27 ... kcover.jpg
http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn27 ... cover2.jpg

I have to say, the BookSmart program that I ended up using to put it together was really nice. I just hate that you can't wrap text around the pictures. They make you separate everything into text or image "boxes" which have little margins that can't overlap. Really sorry about all the odd spaces that there are...

I'll be ordering three tonight, and I will let you all know how they turn out once I get them.


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Wow! Looks great. Please let me know the second I can order one


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

looks brilliant- very professional - well done you :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

You did an awesome job on the cover, I love it


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh good, thank you!  I'm glad you like it. I have to admit I was a little worried... the way the picture for the cover was cut there was no way I could center it. Hope it doesn't look too strange!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

not bad for someone that isn't a professional  The cover is nice, I even like the fact that it's not centered!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow FiaSpice, thank you for the compliment. That means a lot to me, coming from you. 

Now, for the news. There's good, bad, and interpret it how you like:

Bad: The book's not done yet. I was really hoping to have it done and submitted by midnight (they had a special until then only), but I just wasn't going to get it done (properly) in that amount of time. I feel bad to take even longer but I think it's better to take my time and make sure everything's right than to rush through and have it look bad.

Good: I will have time to go over everything and catch any silly mistakes I'm sure I've missed after being up working on it at two in the morning the last few days.

Interpret it how you like: I have to say I'm really, really sorry printing is so darn expensive. It turns out the book is going to be over 80 pages... I will probably utilize a lot of those extra pages (now that we're in the 81-120 pages category) for making some things consistent and for extra pictures, since we all love those.  I will make sure everyone can see the whole book online, and you can decide then if you want to buy it. I feel bad that someone that wants a copy has to pay $30 for one, that seems outrageous to me. 

I still hope to have it done and sent in by the end of the week, though. Hopefully my crazy busy schedule will allow it.


----------



## Soraya (Dec 3, 2008)

look very good  can wait to see the final result :mrgreen: if you need more picture let me know  

please pm me when it ready


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

LizardGirl, it's not so bad news for me. I prefer to pay more and it will be extra perfect. Can't wait to see the final outcome!


----------



## Pickles (May 6, 2009)

I can't wait to see it!!! The cover came out GREAT!


----------



## aesthetics (Sep 2, 2009)

Do you need any last minute proofreaders?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the offer aesthetics.  I've already uploaded it to Blurb, but I'd be happy if you'd read through the file once find somewhere to put it online, that way I can fix any errors (I'm sure you'll be able to find some. I tried to catch most of them, but they love to hide when you're reading at 2am :lol: ) when I decide to update it.

New thread:
viewtopic.php?f=20&t=4163


----------



## aesthetics (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm an associate editor for our university's paper. 

Proof reading is like, my thaang. 

I'll go ahead and take a look, and get back to you anything I can spot!


----------

